# Does this sound like a good deal from DTV?



## sublue (Nov 10, 2005)

O.K. I've been with them since 02 and always paid on time. Currently, I'm out of contract and for a new 2 year contract, they are offering me an 

HR-21 for $199
free new dish with installation (although the one I have is an 02 oval)
free HD for one year
free HBO & Starz for 3 months

Does this sound pretty good, or is there something I might request or hold out for? What are some of the deals that people have gotten?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## lrc (Mar 24, 2007)

Robert,

I got both the HR21 and an HR20 for the price of shipping, $19.95. Installation with a new 5 lnb replacement dish was free.

Keep trying. It all depends on the CSR as to how they respond.

LRC


----------



## sublue (Nov 10, 2005)

lrc said:


> Robert,
> 
> I got both the HR21 and an HR20 for the price of shipping, $19.95. Installation with a new 5 lnb replacement dish was free.
> 
> ...


Were you a new customer or a repeating customer? I've been asking to speak with the customer retention dept. Is that what you asked for?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

IMHO paying $199 for something that is a lease... is not good. I would keep trying.



sublue said:


> HR-21 for $199
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert


----------



## azsarge (Dec 22, 2007)

Called DTV today and spoke with the CSR. Said 'Cancel' twice at the automated voice prompts, but not sure if I was truly dealing with the Customer Retention department. Not important, I guess

I've been DTV customer for over six years, and own both of my Tivo boxes.

Here's the deal they cut with me:

$0 New 5LNB dish delivered/installed
$0 Leased HD HR20 or HD HR21 delivered/installed
HR20 or HR21 will be replacing my DirecTV Tivo HD HR10-250 - Tivo will be sadly missed. Sniff.

-$120 Credit of $10/mo for 12 months off my basic package
-$120 Credit of $10/mo for 12 months off my HD package (which costs $10/mo so basically HD package for free for one year)

Install scheduled for 12/26 - pretty fast if you ask me, though I may refuse the install and reschedule if they show up with the HD HR21 because I want to keep my OTA antenna (and need HR20 to do so). BTW, this is per DTV instructions. Apparently, they can't simply tell the installer what model to bring. I have to refuse install, request different HD HR20, and reschedule. Ridiculous IMHO.

Additional notes:

$299 IF I wanted to upgrade my second DirecTV NON HD HR10-250 to HD HR20. Passed on this for now as I do not have 2nd HD TV and apparently this deal is available anytime I want it.

OR

$99 IF I wanted to upgrade my second DirecTV NON HD HR10-250 to NON HD HR20. Not sure why I would want to do this?? I asked the CSR and she told me MPEG2 for standard channels would NOT be going away, and thus my older Tivo would continue to function for years to come. Is this accurate? I thought I read that ALL DTV programming would be moving to MPEG4?? Also, she said there is no firm date for the cutoff of HD channels via MPEG2.

Sadly, I still got stuck with the 2-year commitment :^( . However, I could NOT justify going back to Cox Communications for cable. Hope this info helps.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sublue i'd try again for the fun of it...just act like awww, it's still a bit too high..that worked with me and i got it for 20 bucks.


----------



## 5 ACES (May 23, 2004)

For some weird reason, Directv called me and the message said "This is the third and final call for your upgrade. I called them back and here is the deal they gave me. HR21, 5 LNB dish, install of both of them and they will move my older "tivo" to another room. All of this will cost $0 and there is none of this lease crap associated with my account. Everything is "Owned". I have been with Directv since 1998 and this was the first time they called me. Keep trying and you will get what you want over time. It just all depends on who you speak to and usually, it seems like most of the reps are having a bad day!


----------



## sublue (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, 
Great advise. Thank you all. I haven't called them back yet and I'm glad. They didn't say anything about it being a rental.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

5 ACES said:


> For some weird reason, Directv called me and the message said "This is the third and final call for your upgrade. I called them back and here is the deal they gave me. HR21, 5 LNB dish, install of both of them and they will move my older "tivo" to another room. All of this will cost $0 and there is none of this lease crap associated with my account. Everything is "Owned". I have been with Directv since 1998 and this was the first time they called me. Keep trying and you will get what you want over time. It just all depends on who you speak to and usually, it seems like most of the reps are having a bad day!


I would verify that 100 percent, the low/free units are never owned.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

5 ACES said:


> All of this will cost $0 and there is none of this lease crap associated with my account. Everything is "Owned".


Better get it in writing, because it's extremely doubtful it will not be leased. Or perhaps they meant nothing *currently* is leased.


----------



## 5 ACES (May 23, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> Better get it in writing, because it's extremely doubtful it will not be leased. Or perhaps they meant nothing *currently* is leased.


Very good advise Mark! I had one hell of an argument with Directv over that same issue. Here is what happened and what still happens today. Directv tells me: Shawn, your "Grandfathered" in the no lease catagory, since you have been with us before the lease contract went into effect. Everything you get from us, Dish, Receiver, Multi Switch, Etc. Etc. will always be yours, you will never be charged for a lease of ANY OF THESE ITEMS!! Furthermore, everything you have to date, which is eight receivers, multi switch and dish AND FUTURE ITEMS OF DIRECTV EQUIPMENT THAT IS BOUGHT BY YOU, OR GIVEN TO YOU BY US, WILL ALSO BE EXEMPT FROM LEASING! YOU WILL NEVER SEE THAT CHARGE! wink wink!!
Well, it sounded pretty darn good to me and they also waived the mirroring fees for all of my receivers for life. Until one day when I upgraded to the HR10-250, which they gave me for free. They told me the above lie and then charged me a lease fee and mirroring fee for eight receivers! Now, everything was theirs and man was I PI**ED OFF! After arguing with a rep for thirty minutes, they finally found the contract I guess and took off all of the charges. In return, I got $20 off a month for one year, free HD programming for one year and the NFL SuperFan for free. Hopefully, this does happen again and if so, I'll be playing Deal or No Deal with Directv! 
You definately have to be careful and make sure you read your bill. They sneak those charges in and in my case, I already payed my bill via the website and you have to wait until the next month to receive the credits, since the mail version of the bill comes later on in the month. I would imagine if you have a high monthly bill with all of the premium packages and stuff, Directv seems to work with you to keep you as a customer, as is my case. It will be some good times comin if they pull there crap again with this newest upgrade deal and I get charged again for everything and anything. We'll see I guess and only time will tell.......


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

If it is not leased be sure to buy the "service agreement" for $5.99. I like the units but some of them are bad or go bad and if it's leased they will replace it forever. If it's owned they will only replace it while under warranty.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

newsposter said:


> sublue i'd try again for the fun of it...just act like awww, it's still a bit too high..that worked with me and i got it for 20 bucks.


From April to September 25th, everyone got the $20 deal if they knew the trick.

Now with 87 HD channels instead of 9 and Christmas time, the backlog is dangerously long: 3 to 6 weeks depending on area. At 7 to 8 weeks backlog they stop taking orders and go to a waitlist instead.

Still, do your best with the HD DVR FAQ's:

_What do I need to know about HD DVR ordering and installation?
_→ Ordering Tips ● Installation Guide

The current $20 a month discount for new customers is hard to beat. See if they will treat you as good as a new customer. Comcast's Triple play claims more HD channels and will give you free HD DVRs.

- Craig


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

milominderbinder said:


> From April to September 25th, everyone got the $20 deal if they knew the trick.
> 
> Now with 87 HD channels instead of 9 and Christmas time, the backlog is dangerously long: 3 to 6 weeks depending on area. At 7 to 8 weeks backlog they stop taking orders and go to a waitlist instead.
> 
> ...


Hi Milo - I see you're out selling a few last minute deals - haven't made quota yet? Darn!! Still have a week to go, buddy - happy selling!!


----------



## 5 ACES (May 23, 2004)

joed32 said:


> If it is not leased be sure to buy the "service agreement" for $5.99. I like the units but some of them are bad or go bad and if it's leased they will replace it forever. If it's owned they will only replace it while under warranty.


Very True!! That is something that we have had since it started. We used it three times for either a receiver going bad, or the latest problem, a bad LNB on our dish. That $5.99 is worth every penny, especially now that everything seems to be so expensive and I wouldn't want to replace a 5 LNB dish or new DVR at the prices they are going for. Get that $5.99 protection if you don't lease their stuff!!


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

For everyone placing an order, please follow the steps to verify that you are really getting the HD DVR+.

Ordering Tips

- Craig


----------



## azsarge (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't understand the issue with DirecTV classifying the box as leased, or not leased, if they are giving it to you for free? Personally, if it is free, I want them to classify it as leased so I never have to pay to replace or fix it. Or am I missing something? As far as they told me, the only fee I pay for the box monthly is the same fee I am currently paying for my DirecTV Tivo.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

sublue said:


> O.K. I've been with them since 02 and always paid on time. Currently, I'm out of contract and for a new 2 year contract, they are offering me an
> 
> HR-21 for $199
> free new dish with installation (although the one I have is an 02 oval)
> ...


I got:

Free HR-20 (or 21, not sure)
Free DVR fees for 24 months
Free HD for 12 months
Free Dish and installation
Reroute both my TiVos.

I've been with them about as long as you, no late pay, yada yada.

I called to cancel though, not reup.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

azsarge said:


> I don't understand the issue with DirecTV classifying the box as leased, or not leased, if they are giving it to you for free? Personally, if it is free, I want them to classify it as leased so I never have to pay to replace or fix it. Or am I missing something? As far as they told me, the only fee I pay for the box monthly is the same fee I am currently paying for my DirecTV Tivo.


You are correct. It is my understanding the D* will replace the box for the life of the lease. I think you just pay $19.95 shipping. So, that means the other folks are paying about $70 a year to protect their dish and switches.


----------



## 5 ACES (May 23, 2004)

RS4 said:


> You are correct. It is my understanding the D* will replace the box for the life of the lease. I think you just pay $19.95 shipping. So, that means the other folks are paying about $70 a year to protect their dish and switches.


True, but as stated if you upgrade, Directv takes their stuff back. I just had the new HR 21 DVR installed, new multi switch and new 5 LNB dish for nothing, as well as NO LEASING OF THE EQUIPMENT! The old 3 LNB dish, old powered multi switch, and my HR 10-250 were given to me by the installer. Why? Because I don't lease from them. In fact, the installer told me I should sell the other stuff on e-bay.
Now, I don't believe there is anything wrong in leasing something for $5.99. But when I pay $5.99 for the protection plan and OWN it, which do you think people would rather have. I now have the option of either moving my HR 10-250 to another room, or selling it along with the old 4X8 multi switch and 3 LNB dish, which was given to me by Directv about two years ago. I'm not one to go sell everything that Directv gave me, I'll probably just save everything and use the HR 10-250 in another room, but as stated, if leased you won't be keeping their stuff, unless you end up buying it later on down the road. Now, all of this newer equipment is also owned and not leased, a deal that was made for 30 minutes with retention. The protection plan is still $5.99 and this $500 - $700 upgrade is mine to keep. It can be done and Directv would rather you lease than own, because then they will offer you a deal to buy your leased equipment later on. Why go through all of that stuff when you can just own it to begin with? My opinion only of course!


----------



## Redneck100 (Dec 27, 2007)

5 ACES said:


> True, but as stated if you upgrade, Directv takes their stuff back. I just had the new HR 21 DVR installed, new multi switch and new 5 LNB dish for nothing, as well as NO LEASING OF THE EQUIPMENT! The old 3 LNB dish, old powered multi switch, and my HR 10-250 were given to me by the installer. Why? Because I don't lease from them. In fact, the installer told me I should sell the other stuff on e-bay.
> Now, I don't believe there is anything wrong in leasing something for $5.99. But when I pay $5.99 for the protection plan and OWN it, which do you think people would rather have. I now have the option of either moving my HR 10-250 to another room, or selling it along with the old 4X8 multi switch and 3 LNB dish, which was given to me by Directv about two years ago. I'm not one to go sell everything that Directv gave me, I'll probably just save everything and use the HR 10-250 in another room, but as stated, if leased you won't be keeping their stuff, unless you end up buying it later on down the road. Now, all of this newer equipment is also owned and not leased, a deal that was made for 30 minutes with retention. The protection plan is still $5.99 and this $500 - $700 upgrade is mine to keep. It can be done and Directv would rather you lease than own, because then they will offer you a deal to buy your leased equipment later on. Why go through all of that stuff when you can just own it to begin with? My opinion only of course!


I know this is my first post and I'm a rookie here, but you have a good point. I hate to lease things, especially if you can talk your way into owning something. I think directv is fairly harsh when it comes to owning stuff now. My neighbor is leasing his equipment and he hates it. He does have an option of owning it but like he says, by then my equipment is out of date with the rest of the world!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Redneck100 said:


> I know this is my first post and I'm a rookie here, but you have a good point. I hate to lease things, especially if you can talk your way into owning something. I think directv is fairly harsh when it comes to owning stuff now. My neighbor is leasing his equipment and he hates it. He does have an option of owning it but like he says, by then my equipment is out of date with the rest of the world!


So,

If you are one to upgrade when ne technology comes out, how is leasing a bad idea?

People lease cars (long-term rental) and have zero problems with it.

IMHO, the problem is DTV doesn't give customers a CHOICE in leasing or buying equipment anymore. Any receiver purchased at retail is considered a LEASED unit.

Keep in mind that a "free" receiver has to cost somebody somthing. Refer to the wireless phone model where getting a phone for free in exchange for a 2 year contract. You KNOW something newer is always on the horizon and that you will want to upgrade. Think of the equipment as the "loss leader" that leads to the "revenue stream". The only way to make money is to lock-in or guarantee the revenue stream, thus the 2 year contract and ETF.

How can DTV stay in business giving out free equipment, free installs (wasn't alwas the case) and not requiring a programming committment?

I remember buying my first DTV system for over $250 and then paying $200 for a SINGLE ROOM INSTALL.

Personally, $299 for a new antenna, installation and receiver is less than what I initially paid in 1996.

I understand the "hate to lease things" argument. The last time I was with cable, I had an "A/B" switch that allowed me to get the extended basic channels. Eventually, the cable company required a new cable box.

With the pending transition to Digital Broadcasts, IMHO having a leased box puts the financial risk on the providers and not the customers.

There are many threads discussing how to get the cost reduced. I simply asked and was offered $99 for my upgrade. The installer screwed up last weekend, so that earned me $100 and more credits (that I didn't ask for). If he screws-up again tomorrow, I envison more credits or an extra receiver.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> So,
> 
> If you are one to upgrade when ne technology comes out, how is leasing a bad idea?
> 
> ...


Update:

Install Scheduled from 8-12. I get a call that installer will be there around 11 (yeah right).

Installer calls while in route and arrives at 1:30 PM

Installer tells me that in order to install second line upstairs, it will be a $65 fee and anothe $65 fee for the second outlet downstairs for the HD DVR. Doesn't the upgrade include relocating the existing Directivo to another location? I called Directv and they offer to credit me the $65 for the "same-level" 2nd line (upstairs) but I needed to pay the installer for the 2 story drop.

Other than that the installer did a good job in the set-up and activation of the receiver.

My thoughts on the HD DVR:

1. Different interface than tivo, but not too bad after using for a little more than 1 day.

2. Takes some getting used to recording programs and setting up episode recordings. Still not too bad.

3. Looking forward to using an external HD and scheduling recordings via the website that the manual mentions.

4. I like the "welcome" video showing how to use the various features of the DVR.

In the end, I realize it isn't the same as my Directivo. I chose the HD DVR becuase of the HD content Diretv is offering. Oh, I recieved a HR21 and luckily my local networks are in HD and SD, so I don't mind not having a HR20!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Nothing sounds like a good deal with DTV anymore. Did anybody check out the contract lately? Customer service isn't very good (or fair, for that matter) anymore.

In a nutshell, DirecTV can do whatever they want to do with or without your permission. If you don't accept it while you are in contract with them, they'll charge you a cancellation fee. They can raise your rates or remove programming from you or whatever turns them on.

What can the customer do? Virtually nothing. Fails to pay bill or a banking problem in transferring money, DirecTV charges a cancellation fee if they choose to do so. According to DirecTV, in order for you to get out of a contract, you must be dead. And you have to prove it to them with a death certificate. That's was what DirecTV told me was the ONLY way out.

Wanted to post this in this thread but that thread is now closed.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Scott D said:


> Nothing sounds like a good deal with DTV anymore. Did anybody check out the contract lately? Customer service isn't very good (or fair, for that matter) anymore.
> 
> In a nutshell, DirecTV can do whatever they want to do with or without your permission. If you don't accept it while you are in contract with them, they'll charge you a cancellation fee. They can raise your rates or remove programming from you or whatever turns them on.
> 
> ...


no difference then any other company. Next door neighbor uses the local cable company, she has been without tv for 5 days because of the local cable service being down - they sent someone out, claimed the problem was inside the house and wanted to charge her 90 bucks to check the cables. Thankfully her I convinced her to transfer her phone service back to a reliable company outside of the cable proider. They also require you to be dead to get out of their commitment - and even then they will attempt to charge a etf.


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

I was complaining about not being able to specify the HR 20 vs. the HR 21 since I live in an area not receiving HD locals yet. She talked with supervisor and agreed that I can buy the unit locally and they will credit me the full $299 at activation. This way I an insure I get the right unit prior to installation.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

gtadell said:


> I was complaining about not being able to specify the HR 20 vs. the HR 21 since I live in an area not receiving HD locals yet. She talked with supervisor and agreed that I can buy the unit locally and they will credit me the full $299 at activation. This way I an insure I get the right unit prior to installation.


Make sure you do it soon as the big box stores in my area are out of the HR20's and just have the 21's now.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Free DVR fees for 24 months


Thought I'd bump this, because I got my first bill. They are now saying that they only offered me 12 months of DVR fees. I talked to two CSRs and both are convinced of that because "it's in the notes."

I have one leased HR20, and two D*TiVos with lifetime service. I am now paying $4.99 on two units - the first one is free. She says that $4.99 is not the DVR fee. So, what is the DVR fee?

Both the CSRs I spoke to were idiots, who didn't understand and couldn't explain to me the DVR fee, mirroring fee and how lifetime fits into it. So, if somebody can clarify so I can call them back? I also need to get to a supervisor instead of a CSR. The first one was plain rude, and told me I wasn't entitled to anything in the snottiest tone ...I told her I wouldn't be spoken to in that manner when I was just trying to ask a question and asked to be transferred to somebody else. She hung up on me. The second woman was nice enough, but clueless. Had no idea what a mirroring fee was or anything else, and kept putting me on hold to ask somebody else questions.

My husband pays all the bills so I never paid attention to the charges before.

I feel like I got baited and switched because I would have stayed with TiVo without the offer.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

justapixel said:


> Thought I'd bump this, because I got my first bill. They are now saying that they only offered me 12 months of DVR fees. I talked to two CSRs and both are convinced of that because "it's in the notes."
> 
> I have one leased HR20, and two D*TiVos with lifetime service. I am now paying $4.99 on two units - the first one is free. She says that $4.99 is not the DVR fee. So, what is the DVR fee?


All I can say is if you have the lifetime service that also covers the HR20 or any other DVRs you have on your DirecTV account, Tivo or otherwise.

If you have a total of 3 receivers then normal fees would be 4.99 mirror fee for 2 of them (called "lease fee" for leased receivers, called "additional receiver fee" for owned receivers).

So I guess take whatever you're getting in credit against those numbers.


----------

